# Dichotomy test.



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

'sup?

Here's another test. This time, it is entirely based on dichotomy.
It will be easy to mark yourself with, there won't be any need to copy and paste the entire thing and write responses.

It is broken into clear sections - each preference pair of the dichotomy will be in a separate post, hopefully I'm able to secure the next three posts in a row after this one to make this happen.

Each dichotomy preference will be broken into two parts - a plain dichotomy test, based on information from the official MBTI website, and a second part based on the Step II facets.
I claim none of this work as my own, consider me merely the messenger.

I have rephrased quite a bit, to make it more easy to relate to, and understand.

At the bottom of each preference pair post, will be how to score yourself.
It's ridiculously easy. Be honest with yourself.

So, get a pen and paper, write up some kind of table, and record which answers you select for each part.

----

*PART I.*

*Do you prefer to:*

Think out loud, so people know where my thoughts are at.
Think things through in my head, before letting others know where my thoughts are at.

*When an idea pops into your head, do you believe you should:*

Share it.
Think about it.

*When someone asks you a question, are you prefer to:*

Chip in your 2c without really thinking it through.
Think your response over, before responding.

*Do you generally:*

Offer a running commentary on your thoughts, experiences and observations.
Have a continual stream of thoughts, but not really express many of them.

*Do you think that other people, generally:*

Find it hard to get me to shut the fuck uuuppp.
Find it hard to get me to stop listening and start talking.

*Are you energised by:*

Interacting with people and/or objects in the real world.
Reflecting on what goes on in my own inner world.

*Most of the time, when working on something, do you like:*

Some music.. or talking.. some kind of background noise.
It to be quiet.

*Which is more you - I get:*

Bored when it's too quiet.
Distracted when it's too noisy.

*Are you stimulated by:*

What's going on in the real world.
My own thoughts or feelings.

*Do you feel you recharge your batteries by:*

Interacting with someone, in some fashion.
Chilling the F out on all on your lonesome.

*Which one is more you - I love to:*

Crack open a cold one with the boiz, and keep crackin' 'em open all night.
I prefer not to crack open cold ones, and if I do, I'll only crack only a couple then want to head on out.

*Do you tend to prefer:*

Actively involving yourself with the real world.
Observing and reflecting on the real world.

*In group situations, do you prefer to:*

Join in.
Stand back and just observe.

*Do you learn best:*

Through experience.
By reflecting on experience.

*Do you feel you need to:*

Experience the world, or a situation, before I can understand it.
Understand the world, or a situation, before I experience it.

*Most of the time, are you:*

Relatively outgoing.
Pretty reserved, except with people I know well.

*Do you tend to:*

Show my enthusiasm pretty easily, everybody can see this.
Keep my enthusiasm to myself, nobody needs to see this.

*Being the centre of attention - do you:*

Love it, eat it all up. 
Feel awkward af.

*Are you generally:*

Pretty easy to get to know.
Only well known by your closest friends.

*Do you prefer to:*

Get into a heap of different hobbies and interests.
Dive deeply into a few hobbies and interests.

*Do you mostly:*

Enjoy a fair bit of variety and like jumping from task to task.
Like to just focus on one thing at a time.

*Which is mostly you:*

I have a pretty wide circle of friends and acquaintances, only a few who I'd share my darkest secrets with.
I have a small circle of friends, most of which I'd share my darkest secrets with.

*Is your focus on:*

The wonderful, real world, of people and things.
My own inner world of ideas and impressions.

*Do you generally like:*

Interacting with other people when working on something.
Working all alone, without interruptions.

*Which is more accurately represents you:*

I have a wide variety of interests - in people, ideas and/or things.
I appreciate having the time to reflect on ideas, people and/or projects.

*PART II.*

*Select which phrase, out of each of the following is most accurate.*

*Part II-A.*

I'm outgoing in social situations, and assertive when it comes to planning and directing gatherings. I carry out these kinds of social obligations with finesse, and find it easy to introduce people to each other. Connecting people who share similar interests is something I enjoy.


I'm willing to initiate conversations in social situations with people I already know, or if I really have to due to my role. I generally appear at ease in familar surroundings, however I appear less at ease in larger gatherings or unfamiliar surroundings. I'm willing to introduce people to each other if no one else does.


I consider social obligations to be unimportant and prefer to leave them to others. I prefer to discuss important issues in-depth and I can't stand small talk. I definitely don't want to introduce people to each other, and can be seen as quiet or shy.


*Part II-B.*


I talk quite a bit, sometimes too much, and I'm pretty easy to get to know. I find I easily express my feelings and interests with others.


 I'm can be seen as either hard to get to know, or easy to get to know, depending on the situation. I generally show more interest in other peoples feelings and interests, rather than sharing my own. I'm generally only okay revealing that kind of thing around people I'm comfortable with.


I keep pretty much all of my feelings and interests to myself. I'm seen as hard to get to know, because I process practically everything inside. I assume other people aren't interested in my thoughts.

*Part II-C.*


I enjoy being around other people and prefer not to be on my own for too long. I like to feel I belong to larger groups. I've got many acquaintances and friends.


I like both large group activities and one-on-one conversations sometimes. I find my degree of comfort with strangers depends on the situation. I can appear outgoing sometimes, and reserved sometimes, very in-between.


I'm only interested in one-on-one conversations and prefer in-depth involvement with others. I would rather be friends with a smaller group of people that are important to me, rather than be part of a larger group. I draw a clear line in the sand, between who is a friend, and who is an acquaintance.

*Part II-D.*


I learn better by doing, hearing and observing, rather than by reading or writing. I prefer to communicate in person, whether that's over the phone, face-to-face or via Skype etc doesn't matter. I'd much rather talk, than write, about a topic.


I prefer to learn new things in person, and more familiar things by reading. I like to talk in person about non-technical information, but prefer to communicate by writing for more technical things. I'm comfortable actively participating in events, or quietly observing them.


I learn better by reading and writing than by doing, and I communicate better by writing as well. I can concentrate better on reading written material, than listening to someone talk. I also remember information better, if I read it.

*Part II-E.*


I like being right where the action is happening, and I often find myself being the centre of attention. I'm able to get other people caught up in my enthusiasm.


I'm okay with showing enthusiasm when I'm comfortable with the people I'm talking to, or the topic I'm talking about, well... otherwise, I'd rather be in the background. I find my desire for quiet or action depends on how full or quiet my day has been.


I prefer not to be in the centre of the action, much prefering calm, serenity, or silence. I'm irritated by noisy circumstances and places. I can have a calming effect on groups.



* *





*Extraversion V Introversion.*

*Part I*
All response 1s correlate to Extraversion. 
All response 2s are introversion.



*Note, for following section - all 1s are Extraversion. 2s are middle. 3s are Introversion.*

*Part II-A*
1 = Initiating.
2 = Either.
3 = Receiving.

*Part II-B*
1 - Expressive.
2 - Either.
3 - Contained.

*Part II-C*
1 - Gregarious
2 - Either.
3 - Intimate.

*Part II-D*
1 - Active.
2 - Either.
3 - Reflective.

*Part II-E*
1 - Enthusiastic.
2 - Either.
3 - Quiet.

_You can read about the facets here:_
http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/222794-descriptions-mbti-step-ii-facets.html


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

*PART III*

*Do you generally focus more on:*

The facts, the information I take in with my five senses.
Meanings, relationships and possibilities.

*Do you generally:*

Take facts as a given, legit, and remember them, and use them.
Interpret the facts and looks for what they mean.

*Do you prefer books that focus on:*

Facts, concrete real-world knowledge that I can actually use FOR REAL. IRL.
Theories, concepts, ones that provide insight into the world.

*When receiving new information, do you pay attention to:*

It's practical use - how I can apply it, for real.
The possibilities it suggests.

*Would you rather create something new by:*

Making small improvements or tweaking/refining something.
Imagining an entire new approach.

*Do you want to be appreciated for your:*

Practicality and common sense.
Curiousity and insight.

*Would you rather be seen as:*

A realist - someone who accepts a situation as it is, and is prepared to deal with it accordingly.
An idealist - someone who is guided more by my ideals, than of practical concerns.

*When receiving new information, are you more likely to:*

Act on it.
Use it as a springboard to something else.

*Are you generally more:*

Present-oriented, focused on what's currently happening.
Future oriented, focused on what might happen.

*Do you usually want to know:*

What the immediate task, or the next step is.
What the next opportunity is.

*Do you mostly:*

Enjoy the present.
Anticipate the future.

*With regards to reality, do you tend to:*

Accept it and deal with it, it is what it is.
Want to change it.

*With regards to traditions, do you generally:*

Enjoy and respect them.
Prefer to break away from them.

*Are you more willing to change your mind when:*

Convinced by facts or data.
Inspired by a vision or a dream.

*Do you put more trust, or faith, in:*

Your own experience and the information you take in via your senses.
Your inspiration and insights.

*Do you find yourself wanting to learn:*

Specifics - skills, information, facts etc, that can be put to use immediately.
The general idea or theory.

*With regards to details, are you generally:*

Patient.
Impatient.

*What stresses you out more:*

Not having facts, details, information, data etc.
Not being able to get a grasp on the general concept or idea.

*Do you find yourself more:*

Wanting to perfect skills through practice.
Wanting to learn new skills, getting bored with practice.

*Which is the bigger flaw in you:*

I sometimes miss the bigger picture due to focusing so much on the details and specifics.
I sometimes miss the details and specifics, due to only paying attention to the bigger picture.


*PART IV*

*Select which phrase, out of each of the following, is the most accurate.*

*Part IV-A.*


I'm grounded in reality and facts. I interpret things literally and am careful about making inferences and assumptions. I begin with what I know is true, and have my facts in order before moving on.


I want to know both the facts, and what they mean. I prefer to have the facts first, before moving to the meanings, though. I might get stuck on a fact when under pressure and can sometimes have difficulty seeing the bigger picture.


I like to go straight beyond the surface and read between the lines, so to speak. I might use metaphors or symbols to explain my views. I can sometimes appear like an olympic pole vaulter with regards to the assumtions I make, and I enjoy brainstorming.

*Part IV-B.*


I take pride in my common sense, and I value efficiency, practicality and cost effectiveness. I appreciate experiences things directly and seek tangible, real-world results.


I like to look for and find some new ideas and methods, but I don't set out to re-invent the wheel right off the bat. I'm careful to avoid embracing anything that seems a little too far-fetched. I move pretty quickly to see how my ideas work, and what their limitations are.


I like ingenuity for it's own sake, and am resourceful in dealing with completely new and unusual experiences. I can easily envision what I believe is needed for the future, and it may not be a solution that already exists.

*Part IV-C.*


I find that applying ideas is more appealing than the ideas themselves. I need to see how something works, or is supposed to work, in order to really understand it. I prefer practical utility over intellectual wankery.


I blend pragmatism and curiousity. I like to alternate back and forth between ideas, and their applications. I do want to see my best ideas actually come to fruition and be used, rather than just thought about.


I enjoy acquiring new knowledge for its own sake. I focus on the concept or the idea, and not on it's real-world application. I prefer to start with an idea, rather than a problem.


*Part IV-D.*


I learn best from direct hands-on experience. I'm careful not to generalise too much. I focus more on the present and the past, than on the future.


I've got a mild interest in theories that explain things that are important to me. I'm not likely to pursue theories in any great depth. I see theories as mostly.. explaining patterns, but I'm more interested in seeing how those patterns actually work.


I trust theory and believe it to be its own reality. I see most everything as fitting into a pattern, or theoretical context. I'm future oriented and don't focus on the present moment, or the past.


*Part IV-E.*


I identify strongly with what is familar. I admire and support established institutions or methods. I'm reluctant to change things that are working well.


I value some traditions in family and work activity. I'm eager to change procedures that don't work. I'll happily follow established procedures, as long as they work.


I place high value in cleverness, uniqueness and inventiveness. I have a need to demonstrate my originality. I'd rather figure things out all by myself, than read any directions or instructions.


* *






*Sensing V Intuition.*

*Part III.*
All response 1s correlate to Sensing.
All response 2s correlate to Intuition.


*Note, for following section - all 1s are Sensing. 2s are middle. 3s are Intuition.*

*Part III-A.*
1 = Concrete.
2 = Either.
3 - Abstract.

*Part III-B.*
1 = Realistic.
2 = Either.
3 = Imaginative.

*Part III-C.*
1 = Practical.
2 = Either.
3 = Conceptual.

*Part III-D.*
1 = Experiential.
2 = Either.
3 = Theoretical.

*Part III-E.*
1 = Traditional.
2 = Either.
3 = Original.

_You can read about the facets here:_
http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/222794-descriptions-mbti-step-ii-facets.html


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

*PART V.*


*Do you generally prefer to make decisions based on:*

Impersonal logic.
Personal and social values.

*Which do you find yourself asking, most often:*

"What is the logical thing to do?"
"What is most important to me?"

*When deciding between options, which is closer to something you would ask yourself:*

"What criteria or variables should I use, to evaluate these alternatives?"
"What values (my own, or others), are most important in considering these alternatives?"

*Do you naturally tend to:*

Critique new ideas.
Appreciate new ideas.

*When presented with a new ideas, do you tend to:*

Notice and point out flaws or inconsistencies.
Appreciate what is right or good.

*Are you more likely to express your opinions:*

Bluntly, without noticing how they're received.
Sensitively, looking for areas of agreement.

*Which is more you:*

I objectively anaylse the pros and cons.
I subjectively weight the importance of the alternatives.

*Which is more accurate:*

I'm good at analysing ideas.
I'm good at understanding people.

*Are you more likely to:*

Demand objective proof from others.
Demand that others be genuine.

*Do you find yourself more wanting to:*

Analyse and critique a topic.
Find out what others think or believe.

*Do you consider more:*

All the consequences of each alternative.
How much yourself, or others, care about each alternative.

*Do you find yourself prefering to uncover the truth by:*

Debating or arguing.
Finding common ground.

*Are you more likely to:*

Look for areas where you can argue a point.
Look for areas where you can agree with, or accommodate the viewpoints of others.

*Do you generally react to new information:*

With a degree of skepticism.
By giving the speaker the benefit of the doubt.

*Do you believe it is more important to be:*

Truthful, rather than tactful.
Tactful, rather than truthful.

*Do you generally focus on:*

The task.
The people.

*Would you prefer a career that allows you to work with:*

Things or data.
People, or ideas about people.

*Do you more value your:*

Autonomy and independence.
Connectedness with others.

*Do you find yourself more wanting to:*

Impress others with your competence.
Please others and show you care.

*With regards to apologies, do you see them as:*

An admission to being wrong.
Necessary to repair a disconnect in a relationship.

*When you apologise to someone, do you expect:*

A nod, or a "no problem" kind of response.
Acceptance of the apology, and reassurance that the relationship is intact.


*PART VI.*

*Select which phrase, out of each of the following is most accurate.*

*Part VI-A.*

I believe logical analysis is the best for making decisions. I use real, concrete data to make decisions. I focus on cause and effects, as well as the pros and cons.


I prefer to consider both logical consequences and peoples feelings when making decisions. I respect a dispassionate approach, not not extreme ones. I might experience a little tension between an analytical approach, and a personal one.


I focus mostly on how a decisions might affect what's important to myself and others. I've got a knack for identifying my own and others feelings about issues. I truly believe that following my personal appraisal of a situation is the best way to make a decision.


*Part VI-B.*


I use reasoning to make decisions. I approach situations as a bystander - an observer. I'm confident and clear in my objectives and decisions.


I make decisions based on both a concern for others, and logic. I might be indecisive when making a decision. I can sometimes be seen as ambivalent.


I trust my values as a reliable basis for making decisions. I'm in touch with my own and others feelings and values. I'm influenced by my likes and dislikes when making decisions.


*Part VI-C.*


I use questions to clarify ideas and can be tenacious in getting the answers I need. I'm precise in my questioning, preferring little to no discrepancies. I might need to have all questions answered, before I can trust my conclusions.


I only really ask questions when needed. I question and disagree in a style that's neither confrontational, nor overly pleasant. I become more confrontational and direct when an important value is threatened.


I minimise differences by focusing on points of agreement, or by reframing the issue. I want to include people in my decision making process, and would prefer they all agree. I will ask some questions when I feel strongly about an issue.


*Part VI-D.*


I'm argumentative and skeptical. I take nothing for granted, and concede little. I like to clarify what is wrong, as nothing is perfect.


I clarify what is right and wrong with things. I may or may not critique out loud. I critique selectively.


I focus on the good in people and situations. I like to praise and be kind to others, and I expect the same in return. I believe every situation can be turned into a win-win.

*Part VI-E.*


I focus single-mindedly on achieving my objective. I often assume that alternatives don't exist. I'm results-oriented and comfortable focusing on the bottom line.


I pay attention to both emotional issues, and potential outcomes. I prefer a conciliatory approach first.. but then I can become tougher. I'm devoted and loyal to the people close to me.


I want people to like me and I use gentleness and affection to achieve my objectives. I see several ways to arrive at agreement, and I want everyone to feel good about the result. I give others the benefit of the doubt.


* *





*Thinking V Feeling.*

*Part V.*
All response 1s correlate to Thinking.
All response 2s correlate to Feeling.

*Note, for following section - all 1s are Thinking. 2s are middle. 3s are Feeling.*

*Part VI-A.*
1 = Logical.
2 = Either.
3 = Empathetic.

*Part VI-B.*
1 = Reasonable.
2 = Either.
3 = Compassionate.

*Part VI-C.*
1 = Questioning.
2 = Either.
3 = Accommodating.

*Part VI-D.*
1 = Critical.
2 = Either.
3 = Accepting.

*Part VI-E.*
1 = Tough.
2 = Either.
3 = Tender.

_You can read about the facets here:_
http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/222794-descriptions-mbti-step-ii-facets.html


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

*Part VII.*


*Do you prefer to:*

Make decisions, bring about closure.. settle things.
Gather information, keep your options open.

*Do you prefer to:*

Quickly decide things, so you can begin acting on your decision.
Collect information so that you can fully understand what is required.

*Are you more likely to want to:*

Get a decision made and over with, so you can move on to the next one.
Hold off on making a decision, because a better option might arise.

*Do you prefer to decisions to be:*

Final, unalterable. Once something is decided, that's it - move on.
Tentative, in order to revisit decisions at a later date, if new information becomes available.

*Do you feel most anxious:*

Until things are settled.
When forced to decide too quickly.

*Which is a bigger flaw for you:*

I decide things too quickly.
I procrastinate on making decisions for too long.

*Which do you prefer more:*

Structure and organisation.
Flexibility.

*When it comes to surprises, do you more:*

Dislike ones that force me to change my plans.
Enjoy ones that require me to adapt.

*Schedules make you feel:*

Comfortable.
Constrained.

*Do you feel you have more of a need for:*

Order.
Autonomy.

*Which is more you:*

I thrive in and enjoy highly structured environments.
I feel restricted by highly structured environments.

*When faced with a problem, do you more prefer to:*

Set clear goals.
Consider your options.

*When faced with a new task, do you more want to:*

Get organised, ready to get it done.
Get as much information as possible, to be better prepared.

*Do you prefer to:*

Make plans, so you know what to expect - and when.
Keep it cool, and adapt to whatever comes up.

*Are you more likely to:*

Plan your work time - AND your free time in advance.
Plan your work time if necessary, but keep your free time open.

*Are you more likely to:*

Get frustrated if the plan changes.
Get bored if nothing new happens.

*Part VIII.*

*Select which phrase, out of each of the following is most accurate.*

*Part VIII-A.*


My motto might as well be "Be prepared." I prefer to work within a structured environment. I dislike diversions and surprises.


I like a general plan, with some backups if possible. I don't mind interruptions, if there's no agenda in place. I dislike distractions once I've gotten into something.


I like to be surprised and prefer to take things as they come. I prefer a leisurely pace, and let things unfold as they may. I don't like having to deal with plans in too much detail.

*Part VIII-B.*


I like to make long-range plans, especially for leisurely activities. I enjoy looking ahead and planning for the future. I feel long-range planning makes me more efficient.


I like to plan at work, but be flexible at home, or vica versa. I might plan for a few important goals, but not everything. I might go back and forth between enjoying the here and now, and planning for the future.


I like to make plans on the spur of the moment, especially when it comes to leisure actitivies. I prefer to be flexible so that activities can unfold. I regret committing to things, as I feel this boxes me in.

*Part VIII-C.*


I allow myself more than enough time to finish an activity. I work on multiple tasks easily, by starting ahead of time. I arrange my world so I don't have to deal with last-minute rushes. 


I'm likely to find it hard to get started on a tast too far in advance. I find the pressure of a looming deadling to be a source of motivation. I work best when the deadline is close enough to cause a moderate amount of pressure.


I feel I'm most creative when I'm under the pressure of a deadline. I find my mind working on an assigned task, even though nothing is on paper. I need to know just how late I can start, and still make the deadline.

*Part VIII-D.*


I am comfortable with routines, established methods and procedures. I prefer to control my time and enjoy scheduling both work and home activities. I seem rather predictable to other people, but I like it that way.


I'm comfortable with a moderate amount of routine. I feel some routine provides predictability, as well as the freedom to respond to opportunities as they arise. At work, I see routine as helpful, at home, I find it confining - or vica versa.


I enjoy complete freedom and openness to new experiences and see routines as contraints. I'm at my best when responding in the moment. I feel routine interferes with my ability to respond to unexpected opportunities.

*Part VIII-E.*


I develop detailed plans for the tasks at hand. I define the subtasks of my life. I thoroughly prepare in precise ways, specifying all the steps needed to accomplish the goal.


I prefer to have detailed plans in unfamiliar situations. I'm comfortable without a plan when I'm quite sure of myself. I don't need to have all of the steps in place and planned out, in order to move ahead.


I dive into action without detailed plans. I believe a solution will emerge regardless of where I start. I like to wait and see what happens, then improvise.


* *





*Judging V Perceiving.*

*Part VIII.*
All response 1s correlate to Judging.
All response 2s correlate to Perceiving.


*Note, for following section - all 1s are Judging. 2s are middle. 3s are Perceiving.*

*Part VIII-A.*
1 - Systematic.
2 - Either.
3 - Casual.

*Part VIII-B.*
1 - Planful.
2 - Either.
3 - Open-ended.

*Part VIII-C.*
1 - Early Starting
2 - Either.
3 - Pressure-prompted.

*Part VIII-D.*
1 - Scheduled.
2 - Either.
3 - Spontaneous.

*Part VIII-E.*
1 - Methodical.
2 - Either.
3 - Emergent.

_You can read about the facets here:_
http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/222794-descriptions-mbti-step-ii-facets.html


----------



## CultOfPersonality (Sep 12, 2017)

definitley Introvert
slightly more Intuitive.

but am i the only one who thinks that Idealism is just tommorow's Realism? i find myself as someone who is both imaginitive and idealistic but also very realistic.

i have to say, nice investment.


in the end- im :

definitley Introvert
slightly more Intuitive
almost equal ( 10- 9 to Feeling )
and one of the extreme Precivers ( it was the easiest to answer, no kidding ) 

on the phrases part , i was either for many of them, the only exceptions were questions which indicate i am:

Reflective
Original
Questioning
Critical
Tender
Open-ended


so right now, im probably INXP


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

BlazerGun said:


> definitley Introvert
> slightly more Intuitive.
> 
> but am i the only one who thinks that Idealism is just tommorow's Realism? i find myself as someone who is both imaginitive and idealistic but also very realistic.
> ...


Ha, cheers - I've added T/F and P/J now.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

BlazerGun said:


> definitley Introvert
> slightly more Intuitive.
> 
> but am i the only one who thinks that Idealism is just tommorow's Realism? i find myself as someone who is both imaginitive and idealistic but also very realistic.
> ...


Cool, one extra question then - and one I will add into the T/F section anyway, right after this:

With regards to apologies, do you see them as:
An admission to being wrong.
Necessary to repair a disconnect in a relationship.


----------



## CultOfPersonality (Sep 12, 2017)

Turi said:


> Cool, one extra question then - and one I will add into the T/F section anyway, right after this:
> 
> With regards to apologies, do you see them as:
> An admission to being wrong.
> Necessary to repair a disconnect in a relationship.



slightly towards admission to being wrong.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

BlazerGun said:


> slightly towards admission to being wrong.


That's the T one.


----------



## Birbsofafeather (May 18, 2017)

> E/I- 10:14
> Multiple choice:
> Either, either, either, active, either (now 11:14)
> Final score: Introvert but barely. This is accurate to my real life.
> ...


Nicely done Turi! I liked how much you focused on the decision making aspect of J/P. Most tend to focus on messy or clean, which seems too dependent on multiple factors for my taste. The multiple-choice appear to highlight extremes, and I'm such a contradictory person I don't fit into either most of the time.


----------



## La Bella Luna (Oct 28, 2017)

@Turi

11 - Introversion/10- Extroversion; Intimate
Intuitive; Abstract & Experimental 
Feeler; Empathetic
8 - Judging/8 - Perceiving; Methodical


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Birbsofafeather said:


> Nicely done Turi! I liked how much you focused on the decision making aspect of J/P. Most tend to focus on messy or clean, which seems too dependent on multiple factors for my taste. The multiple-choice appear to highlight extremes, and I'm such a contradictory person I don't fit into either most of the time.


Cheers.

Why do you type yourself as an INFP, if you're an INFJ by dichotomy?


----------



## Birbsofafeather (May 18, 2017)

Turi said:


> Cheers.
> 
> Why do you type yourself as an INFP, if you're an INFJ by dichotomy?


My twin types herself as INFJ and I type myself as INFP, but by dichotomies we are opposite. As children, I typed myself as an ENFP and I typed her as an INFJ based on dichotomies, but we switched. That isn’t to say that our personalities changed of course, we were simply developing. Whenever I was shy, reserved and sensitive, such as when I was a toddler and now, she was loud and bubbly. When I was outgoing, disorganized spontaneous and friendly, such as throughout elementary and middleschool, she was more off to herself and in her own world. There’s a reason to not type children. We played off of one another a lot and developed oddly.

I’ve been wondering if I am an INFJ for a while. Much of my identification as INFP is honestly because I know that it would upset my sister if I were to type as INFJ, as silly as that may be, because it would mean that she isn’t one as we are opposites in many regards. She identifies so strongly with being an INFJ and she is more knowledgable on MBTI, so I think she would immediately reject the idea. She so strongly identifies as an introvert as well, and I don't want to bring up the fact that I become more quickly overwhelmed by stimuli and people than she does and that I am much more shy than her.

In terms of cognitive functions, it’s a muddled mess to me. I think I prefer Te over Ti, but my understanding of those two functions is very biased. It seems as if I use Fi and Fe a fair amount as well. I used to think I was an Ne dom, but I now wonder how much I use it. It doesn’t seem like very much. It seems like I’ve been using Ni more, but I have a hard time understanding Ni and I don’t want to claim to be an Ni dom when I don’t understand it enough. I don’t identify with being strongly Si or Se yet I can make an argument for the usage of both. 

INFP fits for now, and I don’t want to contribute to INFJ mistypes honestly. But I suppose an INFJ 4w3 sx/s? would probably look like an INFP. I will have to see as I get older. I am probably too young to accurately type myself and I must learn more about the functions.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Birbsofafeather said:


> My twin types herself as INFJ and I type myself as INFP, but by dichotomies we are opposite. As children, I typed myself as an ENFP and I typed her as an INFJ based on dichotomies, but we switched. That isn’t to say that our personalities changed of course, we were simply developing. Whenever I was shy, reserved and sensitive, such as when I was a toddler and now, she was loud and bubbly. When I was outgoing, disorganized spontaneous and friendly, such as throughout elementary and middleschool, she was more off to herself and in her own world. There’s a reason to not type children. We played off of one another a lot and developed oddly.
> 
> I’ve been wondering if I am an INFJ for a while. Much of my identification as INFP is honestly because I know that it would upset my sister if I were to type as INFJ, as silly as that may be, because it would mean that she isn’t one as we are opposites in many regards. She identifies so strongly with being an INFJ and she is more knowledgable on MBTI, so I think she would immediately reject the idea. She so strongly identifies as an introvert as well, and I don't want to bring up the fact that I become more quickly overwhelmed by stimuli and people than she does and that I am much more shy than her.
> 
> ...


Well, it wouldn't exactly be the biggest stretch - INFJ females are 3.7% of the population.
So, one in every 27-28 females is probably an INFJ. 
I don't know any statistics on twins, but I mean, there's the possibility that you're just two different versions of the same type.
It's not like it's some uber rare type. I can see it happening.

Don't you think that possibly living a lie and mistyping yourself so as to not hurt/offend someone else is an Fe kinda thing to do?
Don't really want to bring functions into it, but eh, makes sense.


----------



## Birbsofafeather (May 18, 2017)

Turi said:


> Well, it wouldn't exactly be the biggest stretch - INFJ females are 3.7% of the population.
> So, one in every 27-28 females is probably an INFJ.
> I don't know any statistics on twins, but I mean, there's the possibility that you're just two different versions of the same type.
> It's not like it's some uber rare type. I can see it happening.
> ...


Ha! Come to think of it, it is, isn't it? I could see her as being an INFJ-Ni 5w4 so/sp and me as an INFJ-Fe 4w5 sx/sp with our differences being accentuated by our different enneagram types and instincts. But I shall just have to wait and figure it out. Perhaps I will bring it up to her while we are on break.


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

Extroversion: 15

Introversion: 13

Intuitive: 17 

Sensor: 8 

Feeling: 14 

Thinking: 9 

Perceiving: 8 

Judging: 13

Still need to find my ennegram for this to make perfect sense to me.


----------



## undsietanzt (Oct 24, 2017)

Thank you for another "test" @Turi 
Strong preference for introversion... E/I 4:21 (though I definitely don't appear to be such an introvert in real life ), quiet
S/N 6:14, conceptual, original
T/F 7:14, accepting
J/P 10:6, methodical
But on dichotomies tests I've always scored like this, sometimes with a slight preference for P over J. Hmmmm I don't know... 
@Birbsofafeather I think I am enneagram 4w5 as well. It's the one I've gotten when I did a test for the first time and the result could be repeated.


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice, @Turi, thanks a lot!

I got:

Extroversion - 4
Both - 8
Introversion - 13
Receiving, Expressive+Contained, Gregarious+Intimate, Reflective, Enthusiastic+Quiet

Sensing - 0
Both - 7
Intuitive - 13
Concrete+Abstract, Imaginative, Conceptual, Theoretical, Original

Thinking - 16
Both - 3
Feeling - 2
Logical, Reasonable+Compassionate, Questioning, Critical, Tough+Tender

Perceiving - 11
Both - 3
Judging - 2
Systematic+Casual, Open-ended, none, Spontaneous, Methodical+Emergent

So, INTP.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Although I don't typically like testing by dichotomy, I think it can be a good starting place for people. Thanks @Turi.  Anyways, I scored as quite the Extrovert, quite the Intuitive and Feeling preference, and VERY much with a perceiving preference. I scored as the most hardcore ENFP, no room for doubts. 

The only thing that was interesting to me was that some of the Intuition options reminded me of Thinking a little. Particularly Ti. In general it's good, though. 

I sometimes wish focus wasn't so much on, "How theoretical are you?" Because Thinking I find can be equally theoretical, _especially _Ti-doms. But I do notice people who have a preference for Sensing just tend to be more _situational_ in how they apply said theories, whereas those with an Intuitive preference tend to be more... normative, I guess. Choosing to engage more with the abstract concept in and of itself, engaging with it as something outside of just _what is_. Whereas for those with a Sensing preference tend to see theories arising out of _what is_ and the physical world where things play out.

Besides. Am I really _theoretical_? I'm not this highly academic person. I work with people. I like work more than school which is all about learning theories. But do I often find myself glossing over details, and when I'm learning or discussing stuff with people, I like it when they "get to the point", which to me is just the concept itself, the general idea/principle they are applying. But I think my husband is more theoretical to me, and he leads with Ti.

Also I like traditions. Like Christmas traditions. Like the little traditions I have with my family. They are lovely. Being _traditional _is a different matter. I feel like most people wouldn't refer to themselves as being "traditional" exactly, but hey. Maybe they would. Millennials already have their own collection of beliefs and whatnot that will be and in some circles already is the new "tradition". I suppose when that option comes up, I think, "What tradition?"


----------



## nonpsychoactiveleg (Dec 21, 2017)

In the end I got:
For part 1: 16 for extroverted and 9 for introverted 
part 2: it's all either except for 2D it's 3 = reflective

I guess I am an introverted extrovert lol

Part 3: 14 N and 6 S so definitely Intuitive
Part 4: 4A and 4B were 2 while the rest were 3 

Part 5: Thinking
Part 6: all 2 except for 6D is critical

Part 7 and 8: Percieving


----------



## Sky_Nova_20 (Sep 10, 2017)

Introversion: 19
Extraversion: 6
Either, Contained, Intimate, Reflective, Either

Intuition: 10
Sensing: 10
Either, Realistic, Conceptual, Either, Either

Thinking: 11
Feeling: 10
All of them as either

Judging: 5
Perceiving: 11
All of them as either, ironically.


----------



## grumpytiger (Feb 23, 2016)

E/I: 9:16
E/I Facets: 6:4
(Receiving
Either Expressive or Contained
Either Gregarious or Intimate
Either Active or Reflective
Either Enthusiastic or Quiet)

S/N: 18:2
S/N Facets: 8:2
(Concrete
Realistic
Practical
Either Experiential or Theoretical
Either Traditional or Original)

T/F: 19:2
T/F Facets: 8:2
(Logical
Either Reasonable or Compassionate
Questioning
Either Critical or Accepting
Tough)

J/P: 13:3
J/P Facets: 6:4
(Either Systematic or Casual
Either Planful or Open-ended
Either Early Starting or Pressure-prompted
Either Scheduled or Spontaneous
Methodical)


For the E/I section, I was consistently going with E answers whenever it asked whether I prefer engaging with what's external vs what's internal. 
For the J/P section, it first seemed hard to decide for quite some of the questions, I'm not sure how I ended up with so many J answers in the end...
S/N section was the easiest to answer.


----------

